# ** Really need some advice on teeth cleaning and proper chews **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope some of you can offer me some good advice. Our dog is an 8 pound malti/poo and is 3 years old. From the time we got him at 6 months of age we have been giving him one of those greenies daily to clean his teeth. When he went for his yearly checkup a few weeks ago, the vet said he needs to have a dental. This is one of those without anesthesia that she wants to do. 

I am really upset about this. I thought the whole purpose of giving him those expensive greenies was to prevent tartar build up on his teeth. So I guess they did not work. He eats Fromm dry dog food so its not like wet food is the issue. I really don't want to put our little dog through one of those cleanings. I watched one online and it freaked me out. He will not allow you to brush his teeth. Believe me I have tried, but he just clenches his teeth.

So I have been looking at different bones, chews etc. but for as many people that are out there that recommend certain bones, bully sticks etc there seem to be just as many that are strongly against things like this due to bones splitting, rawhide causing digestive issues etc. So I am at a loss. How can I get my little dog's teeth cleaner without going the dental route? Thanks for any suggestions !!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Greenies are a marketing ploy. If they really worked, everyone would use them and no dentals would be needed. However, what does work, and if everyone did it, dentals wouldn't be needed are raw edible bones. For your size dog, a chicken drumstick or little drummet daily would work fine. The bone literally will chip away any plaque, then prevent more from forming. 

I feed a whole raw diet, which includes bone, and none of mine now, or years past have ever needed a dental.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he sounds like my pug....opening his mouth is like opening a security vault.

we do feed raw....if he's not a gulper, as small as he is.....get yourself some soup bones......i know we don't recommend them for raw fed dogs, because they can cause our dogs slab fractures....but for your little guy, his mouth and teeth and jaw won't be as strong as our dogs are........

you can also get stripped down beef ribs......take the meat off. don't want to mix raw and kibble......and let him have those. just make sure you pick them up before they get dried out.


----------

